# Can you guess the wood?



## reberly (Jan 14, 2011)

Can you guess the wood?
Rich


----------



## tedfrk (Jun 25, 2010)

i guess sycamore!after looking on your site lol..thats going to make a realy nice piece of furniture


----------



## reberly (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice guess Ted, but it isn't Sycamore.
Rich


----------



## saw4fun (Apr 4, 2009)

Boxelder?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Yellowheart, really no idea.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

port orford cedar


----------



## kpo101 (Mar 15, 2011)

Kinda looks like sassafras we split it and use it for smoking sausage.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

It's your wood…kinda


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Mulberry.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok Rich, give it up. Maybe a clue.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Natalie Wood?


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

pecan?
maybe not


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

There are 2, so …......... Tiger Woods?


----------



## brownell10 (Apr 17, 2011)

Cherry (chokecherry?). I freehand mill boards identical to that from my back 40. Yours doesn't look like it's gotten much sun yet, if it is in fact cherry.


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

Osage orange


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Pear.


----------



## ghazard (Oct 16, 2008)

Canarywood?


----------



## reberly (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice guesses but no cigars. I will give you a hint. It is an invasive species to Michigan.
Rich


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Flat broke wood?


----------



## gillyd (Feb 26, 2011)

My vote would be Jack Pine. If its not Jack Pine, its either Northern Pin Oak or Black Spruce. I am almost 100% sure its Jack Pine though…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

lobster wood
some of the best i've seen


----------



## ajw2250 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ailanthus altissima - also known as Tree-of-Heaven, China-sumac, varnishtree.

Invasive species from China.


----------



## reberly (Jan 14, 2011)

Fantastic AJWilson,
You are correct!
How did you know?
Rich


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

ah fiddle I never got to guess I was gonna be so wrong anyhow Sassafras yep wrong answer! Since your on this subject any of you wood masters know of a good wood identification book. I'm neaw to WW'ing and really have alot of reclaimed woods I've got in my shop and less than oak I've got little idea what kinds some are?


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Wood identification 
What wood is that - - -http://www.amazon.com/What-Wood-That-Manual-Identification/dp/0670759074
here is a great place online, The hardwood counsel - - - http://www.hardwoodcouncil.com/
. Another - - -http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-identification-guide/


----------



## Yupa4242 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank's Bubinga !!


----------



## reberly (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey AJwilson,
What do you make?
Rich


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Your welcome Yupa4242


----------



## ajw2250 (Apr 17, 2011)

Reberly - sorry I was out of touch for a couple of days.

I knew it was Tree-of-Heaven from the bizarre colour and grain - when I bought my house 3 years ago, there was one hiding amongst an existing lilac and I ignored it for 2 years. Those things grow literally right before your eyes - it went from thumb thickness to 8-10 inch diameter in that time. When I cut it down I split some for firewood and it had similar grain and colour. Kinda soft though, no?


----------

